# What was your wedding text?



## JOwen (Apr 21, 2016)

In the Dutch Reformed tradition (and perhaps others?) the minister gives the soon to be wedded couple a wedding text. It becomes the theme of the wedding, and indeed a precious text throughout their married life. I'd be interested to know if you were given a wedding text, and if so, what it was. 

Blessings,


----------



## earl40 (Apr 21, 2016)

"it is better to marry than to burn". In reality we did not have a wedding text.


----------



## jwithnell (Apr 21, 2016)

Our pastor preached from Ruth, given in part because I had moved a long way to marry my Brian.


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Apr 21, 2016)

As I recall, the homily was based on 1Cor.9:5.


----------



## Guido's Brother (Apr 21, 2016)

In my experiences, the couple *chooses* the wedding text. In fact, I'm officiating at a wedding tomorrow (my fourth here in seven months since arriving) and the couple has chosen Song of Solomon 8:6-7. Very fitting!

When my wife and I got married, we chose Psalm 127:1, "Unless the LORD builds the house, those who build it labour in vain. Unless the LORD watches over the city, the watchman stays awake in vain."


----------



## sam (Apr 21, 2016)

We chose ours. Rev 22:17.



> [17]The Spirit and the Bride say, "Come." And let the one who hears
> say, "Come." And let the one who is thirsty come; let the one who desires
> take the water of life without price.



It's precious to me.


----------



## jprince (Apr 21, 2016)

Isaiah 61:10 " I will greatly rejoice in the Lord; my soul shall exult in my God, for he has clothed me with the garments of salvation; he has covered me with the robe of righteousness, as a bridegroom decks himself like a priest with a beautiful headdress, and as a bride adorns herself with her jewels." 

My fiance and I are using this text in our wedding on May 14th. We hope that the connection can be made between being clothed with garments of salvation as mentioned in the text and seeing the Joy and purity represented in the wedding. We pray that people can see how God redeems his people and remembers their sins no more. Imagery can be a powerful thing and by using a text that relates the purity of marriage garments with the purity of God's righteousness-along with the joy that is to be found in both- will communicate the Gospel not only to unbelievers but to us as well.


----------



## timmopussycat (Apr 22, 2016)

We chose Ephesians 5:18-33.


----------



## Poimen (Apr 22, 2016)

We chose Galatians 6:14 "But God forbid that I should glory, save in the cross of our Lord Jesus Christ, by whom the world is crucified unto me, and I unto the world."


----------



## ZackF (Apr 22, 2016)

We chose psalm 8.


----------



## Dekybo (Apr 23, 2016)

JOwen said:


> In the Dutch Reformed tradition (and perhaps others?) the minister gives the soon to be wedded couple a wedding text. It becomes the theme of the wedding, and indeed a precious text throughout their married life. I'd be interested to know if you were given a wedding text, and if so, what it was.
> 
> Blessings,



It sounds like a wonderful idea, sadly we did not choose one. I do not know if I could have chosen if given the opportunity. There are so many wonderful passages.


----------



## Travis Fentiman (Apr 23, 2016)

Song of Solomon 6:3

'I am my beloved's, and my beloved is mine'


----------

